
9/11 conspiracy gets support from physicists study - givan
http://www.wnd.com/2016/08/911-conspiracy-gets-support-from-physicists-study/
======
celticninja
3 of the 4 engineers who worked on this are well known 9/11 truthers, I assume
the 4th is just less well known.

If this was studied and written by people unaffiliated with the 9/11 truthers
it may be worth a read but essentially all that has happened is these guys
have managed to get their conspiracy theory printed in a respected(?) journal.
There is certainly no new information being provided.

